# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Mossy frog care?

## KaylaSt

So I have had some bad luck with my red eyes until recently. She is happy and healthy. I decided to get some other species as well. I have a white dumpy and a mossy frog. Unfortunately I have not been able to find much information about the mossy frig care. Can anyone help me out?

----------


## John Clare

Put simply, they require similar care to tree frogs, but with significantly more water (i.e. they need a real water area).  I've seen zoos maintain their mossies, behind the scenes, in just moist planted terraria, with no water area.

----------


## Socrates

Mossies hail from Northern Vietnam and inhabit water filled caverns up in the mountains.  They require a substantially large water area, with various branches, plants, etc for them to climb amongst (see my photo album for an idea how much water is needed).  A very weak current is favorable with a water temperature in the 60-70 Degrees Fahrenheit range.  A 12 hour photo period is needed and a ambient temperature of 68-72 (upper 70's are ok for short periods of time, but for too long can induce heat stress) in the day is ideal with a drop into the low to mid 60's at night.  They are a very bold frog with beautiful (yet eerie) calls.  They obtain this weird call, because they are able to "throw their voice" similar to what a ventriloquist does.  They also seem to have slower metabolisms, which means feeding 2-3 times a week is sufficient.  They enjoy crickets, horn worms especially, silk worms, moths, and other flying insects are taking greedily.  Hope this helps, and if you have any other specific questions on _Theloderma corticale_ care just let me know.

----------


## katiemarisa

Hi, i just got my mossy. i'm getting another one, maybe two in a week. are thereany fish i can keep in the tank with them?

----------

